# Ridgid Planer TP1300LS



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these planers? I found a nice used one for a good price and want to be sure it's an ok planer. I don't need top notch....yet. I guess Home Depot sells them. I've read that you can't get blades for them. Any info or reviews on this planer would be appreciated.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a friend who has an older one and he loves it. When I was in the market for a planer I almost bought the Ridgid but I opted for the Dewalt735. I have heard alot of great things about it. Google the reviews on it and I'm sure you will find an answer to whatever questions you may have.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Ridgid AC8630 13" Replacement Planer knives.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100042194

They are the same planer knives that go with my Ryobi AP1301.

I have always heard good things about that planer. If you can get a deal on one in good shape around $200.00 or less I would jump on it!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I also know someone who has one and he loves it. He never had a problem with it he says it is easy to set and use. I wanted to get one but now I am looking at a planer moulder. Only for space reasons.


----------

